# Some thugs learn a hard lesson..too young



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

*Man with concealed-carry permit kills robbery suspect in Cleveland*
Tuesday, April 24, 2007 4:30 AM

Associated Press 
CLEVELAND-A man who has a permit to carry a concealed gun shot and killed one of two teenage robbery suspects he encountered on his front porch, police said. 
City prosecutors decided yesterday that the 25-year-old Cleveland man was justified and would not be charged in the shooting Saturday night of 15-year-old Arthur Buford, a freshman at John F. Kennedy High School.

Buford and another teen approached the man on his porch and one of the youths pulled a gun, prompting the resident to pull his gun and shoot Buford several times in the chest, police said.

Police took a .40-caliber Smith and Wesson from the man as evidence, according to a police report.

Toby Hoover, director of the Toledo-based Ohio Coalition Against Gun Violence, said she had not heard of any other fatal shooting involving someone who has a permit to carry a concealed gun under the state's 3-year-old law.

About 30 youths gathered Monday at the intersection where Buford died and set up a memorial. His cousin, Tameka Foster, 21, questioned the decision against prosecuting the shooter.

"They let that man run out freely," Foster said. "My cousin is dead."

Buford's alleged accomplice fled after and shooting and has not been caught. Police believe a .38-caliber handgun they found in the mail chute of a nearby house belonged to Buford or the other suspect, Lt. Thomas Stacho said


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

> "They let that man run out freely," Foster said. "My cousin is dead."


Ahhh..did you catch the fact that your cousin pulled a gun on a man??? Pull a gun out and age and all that other stuff no longer matters. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Always happens. Now he's the greatest kid that was ever put on Gods green earth. The victim will have to move or put up with a lot of harrasment. I feel sorry for the good people who have to put up with them punks all the time. This is not the end for that 25yr old man it's the start of a lot of troubles for him.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

No matter what your age is if your man enough to pull a gun on another person in a threatening manner you should be prepared to die like a man. Like Baldy said they will come out of the wood work to tell us what an upstanding person this kid was but I will promise you this kid was a thug and was most likely raised to be one.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> About 30 youths gathered Monday at the intersection where Buford died and set up a memorial.


I wonder how many of these "youths" are affiliated with his gang.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds like a good opportunity to ID 30 known gang affiliates. 

I wish the guy well, he'll probably have gang-bangers out for retribution. I'd move. Kinda funny when they put our CCW law into effect a few years ago, there was much crying and bitching about how there was going to be a wild west environemnt and blood in the streets...this is the first self defense shooting by a CCW holder they know of and it was a good and justified one. Incidentally it happened in the county that had to be sued because they refused to issue permits per state law when it went into effect, same city is still enforcing it's own gun laws that were erased from the books by a state law earlier this year too. Cleveland will never learn, meanwhile this dead thug is made to look like the victim :smt017


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Always happens. Now he's the greatest kid that was ever put on Gods green earth. The victim will have to move or put up with a lot of harrasment. I feel sorry for the good people who have to put up with them punks all the time. This is not the end for that 25yr old man it's the start of a lot of troubles for him.


Yup. Not to mention the likely wrongful death civil suit where the family proclaims he was such a good boy and was going to be a doctor after he got out of the peace corps.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> No matter what your age is if your man enough to pull a gun on another person in a threatening manner you should be prepared to die like a man. Like Baldy said they will come out of the wood work to tell us what an upstanding person this kid was but I will promise you this kid was a thug and was most likely raised to be one.


Well said.


----------

